# Honda GX340 clone - governor adjustments



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi!

I have recently installed a Honda GX340 11hp clone on my 1973-78 Baycrest snowblower.
It runs quite well but am struggling with the governor adjustments.

At first, I had it adjusted in a *counter-clockwise direction* as shown in the following Honda video:

Service movies - Honda Engines

However while cleaning wet heavy snow last week, I quickly realized that the governor was not kicking in when the engine started struggling in heavy packed wet snow.

Today I adjusted the governor in a *clockwise direction* as found in the Honda shop manual (see attached gif). The engine then started racing at very high speed and I was unable to slow it down. I therefore reverted to the previous *counter-clockwise direction* governor adjustment in order to get the engine to "rev" properly.

While cleaning snow, it now apparent that the governor does not seem to kick in when needed.

For those of you that have adjusted these governors (either on clones or Honda engines), which way did you do the adjustments : *clockwise* or *counter-clockwise*?

Any insight would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you got snow going in where it should not go while clearing snow ? these are summer engines and typically need some home fabricated snow sheilds so the governor springs dont freeze up. Just wondering, as you didn't mention having made snow shields.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Have you got snow going in where it should not go while clearing snow ? these are summer engines and typically need some home fabricated snow sheilds so the governor springs dont freeze up. Just wondering, as you didn't mention having made snow shields.


I don't yet but was keeping a very close eye on the linkages (governor, etc.).
Thanks!


----------

